# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Bulgar Zulmü ADACa Konu Oldu

## ceydaaa

foto01.jpgALMAN Otomobil ve Turing Kulübü (ADAC), Bulgaristandaki rüşvet olaylarına değindi. ADACın aylık üye dergisi Motorweltte, Bulgar polisinin turistlerden para almak için kasıtlı olarak sorun çıkarttığı belirtilerek, Turistler çoğu kez hız ya da başka gerekçelerle polise ceza ödemek zorunda kalıyor yorumu yapıldı.

NAKİT İSTİYORLAR

BULGAR polisinin derdinin, radar bahanesiyle durdurduğu Alman plakalı araçlardan rüşvet almak olduğuna dikkat çekilen yazıda, Alman sürücü üzerinde parayı yatırabileceği hesap verileriyle birlikte ceza makbuzunu istiyor. Bulgar polis ise gülerek yabancı bankalarla çalışmadıklarını söylüyor. Ne istediği çok açık: Peşin para denildi.

BULGARİSTAN BIKTIRDI

ADAC Sözcüsü Otto Saalmann, Geçen yıl en çok şikayet Bulgaristanda geldi. Araç kontrollerinde somut suç bulunmamasına rağmen para ödemek zorunda kalındı. Otomobiller durduruluyor ve bitmek bilmeyen kontrollerde araçtaki eşyalar boşaltılıp tekrar yükleniyor. Bu, hiç de hoş bir durum değil dedi.

----------

